# Adria Vision Info'



## dw1

Hi All, Does anyone know if there's a Vision with a rear twin bed layout? I can't seem to find any schematics online.

cheers
David W


----------



## peribro

The Vision i707SL has two single beds. It is not made new any more but there is one listed here for example.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi David and Peribro. It seems Adria is hell-bent on stopping production of the more popular motorhomes. Our own Coral 650, the only one from 2007 with seating for 6, is no longer made!

According to the following link, the Vision is also no longer produced and has been replaced by the Sonic. One of the Sonic models has twin beds.

http://www.adria-mobil.com/default.cfm?j=En&t=Gb&d=Gb&Kat=0703&Tip=Integrirani&carovnik


----------



## peribro

UncleNorm said:


> According to the following link, the Vision is also no longer produced and has been replaced by the Sonic. One of the Sonic models has twin beds.


 Although it doesn't seem to be in any of the dealers yet - at least I've not been able to find one. I would quite like to see one in the flesh.


----------



## dw1

many thanks for the replies! I'd heard about the Sonic, but again, I haven't seen one yet!
cheers,
David W


----------



## wilse

Hi there

FWIW Vision 707 SL's don't come up that often second hand.

Let me know if you find a sonic [in the flesh] I'd like to see one!

Have you seen this??






w


----------



## Techno100

Saw the Sonic at the NEC and not the least bit impressed.
Any of the 707's are brill, for us the SG.
The double floor of the new model vans has been closed off from the garage too :twisted:


----------



## wilse

Techno100 said:


> Saw the Sonic at the NEC and not the least bit impressed.
> Any of the 707's are brill, for us the SG.
> The double floor of the new model vans has been closed off from the garage too :twisted:


Cheers Techno

Perhaps we'll keep our Vision!

The double floor cavity is brilliant. IF you can only access it from the lockers? this really cut's down on the usability, I've some 'under bed boxes' in ours BBQ, and bits in one, shoes boots in the other.. oh and snowboard... and skis, windbreak, snorkeling kit.... you get the idea!

Wonder why they've changed it??

w


----------



## Techno100

Easier/cheaper to close it off than trim it all. I think the nice rebate for the spare wheel has gone too.
If you ever decide to sell give us first refusal 8)


----------

